# Hard of hearing Alexa.



## eggyg (Apr 27, 2021)

Thought this might make you laugh. It did me.
Mr Eggy asked Alexa to “add deodorant to the shopping list”. She told us she’d added it to the shopping list. We both looked at each other in puzzlement. Checked the list. Don’t know whether Alexa needs her lugs syringed or Mr Eggy needs to stop mumbling!


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2021)

I didn’t know Tesco sold things like that!


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 27, 2021)

ROTFL!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 27, 2021)

Robin said:


> I didn’t know Tesco sold things like that!


Oh they don’t. Neither do Asda, Morrisons, Sainsbury’s or Waitrose, or so I’ve been told!


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 28, 2021)

How many Clubcard points would you get for that?


----------



## eggyg (Apr 28, 2021)

Benny G said:


> Yes they do. The 'So Divine' adult products have been available at Tesco for several years...


Blimey! Who would  have thought?


----------



## eggyg (Apr 28, 2021)

C&E Guy said:


> How many Clubcard points would you get for that?


Asking for a friend?


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 28, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Asking for a friend?


Would that be one for the Self-checkout?


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 30, 2021)

Unexpected article found in banging area?


----------



## mikeydt1 (Apr 30, 2021)

my google home gets a bit daft only thinks of getting me ready for school this is me in middle age


----------

